# Dry aged prime rib



## marauderrt10 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just now perfected my setup for now till me and my wife move into our own house in the near future. It's a very nice vintage Marvel beverage fridge that I converted to a dry aging station. It's a 6.77 pounder prime rib sitting on a 2lb layer of Himalayan sea salt and used a computer fan to circulate the air.  And of course the Ranco ETC temperature controller at a constant 34-35 degrees :)



The fridge















image.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 2, 2013





 
Prime rib after 6 days.













image.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 2, 2013





 












image.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 2, 2013





 
Prime rib after 7 days. Starting to dry out pretty good.













image.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 3, 2013





 












image.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 3, 2013





 












image.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 3, 2013





 
Will update in a few days to post progress :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like a good start. What brand or roasting rack is that?...JJ


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 3, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks like a good start. What brand or roasting rack is that?...JJ


Thanks jimmy! It's a Calphalon rack I got at bed bath and beyond for $9.99


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 3, 2013)

>


Here's the rack from BBB for those interested. Looks like they raised the price a bit...

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/pro...g&matchtype=&gclid=CK3z8Lb-r7YCFeh9OgodNhsALw


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## themule69 (Apr 4, 2013)

looks good so far.

happy smoken

david


----------



## sound1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking great so far. How long you going to age it??


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> Looking great so far. How long you going to age it??


I plan to age it for 28 days.


----------



## sound1 (Apr 4, 2013)

That is going to be soooo good. I was thinking of trying UMAi drybagSteak bags for a Prime and a NY.  They look interesting and say you don't need a dedicated area/fridge to use them. Be sure to post back with the final results with some pics.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> That is going to be soooo good. I was thinking of trying UMAi drybagSteak bags for a Prime and a NY.  They look interesting and say you don't need a dedicated area/fridge to use them. Be sure to post back with the final results with some pics.


Will do! I was going to go that route, but then I found a fridge for $20 I couldn't pass it up. I'm into this whole setup for $100


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2013)

looking real good. I love dry aged prime rib! I really need to do another one soon!


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know! Nothing better than dry aged prime rib


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Update after 10 days. It's drying up wonderfully. Smells great too!














BC993046-AC5B-4679-8227-C4C9E976C56A-5088-000003E6



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 5, 2013




















6D1826E6-4E60-44CF-A551-EA43A8167590-5088-000003E6



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 5, 2013




















30B60028-DDFE-4653-AA54-5CB3D383EFBF-5088-000003E6



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 5, 2013




















156D9423-F50A-4FBC-912C-87DF9FCAB1A9-5088-000003E6



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys just figured I'd drop in and give a quick update. I know it's not long after but I know some like to see progress after a few days just to gauge their own progress in the future. It's day 12 and I've seen the most drastic change so far. The outer layer has darkened severely and it has a beef jerky bark texture/color to it now. Won't be long till this baby is ready to be cooked.  :grilling_smilie:














a192cec845947497f5951b20cb62aca5_zpsf07e1f73.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 9, 2013




















7cdc0fd046cbafa4fcfe611e0be7273b_zps88f76db5.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 9, 2013




















0924a4f7264e3e63e1e73f25da27a332_zps736e2803.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 9, 2013


----------



## humdinger (Apr 9, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW! Look at that beautiful maroon marbeling! Can't wait to see how the inside turns out.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> WOW WOW WOW! Look at that beautiful maroon marbeling! Can't wait to see how the inside turns out.


i know! Just looking at the pics makes me want to cook it. And the best thing is I only paid $7.99 a pound! :yahoo:


----------



## nakom (Apr 9, 2013)

Dumb question but why doesnt it spoil being in the fridge 28 days?


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nakom said:


> Dumb question but why doesnt it spoil being in the fridge 28 days?



Keeping it at a constant 34-36 degrees and a consistent humidity keeps it from spoiling. Anything over 40 degrees is a big no-no.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 9, 2013)

Marauderrt10 said:


> Keeping it at a constant 34-36 degrees and a consistent humidity keeps it from spoiling. Anything over 40 degrees is a big no-no.


What humidity do you aim for?


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> What humidity do you aim for?


i like to keep it between 65-80


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 9, 2013)

Marauderrt10, Your looking good so far.  I don't know if the following will help, but it may give you an idea as to what to expect.

Tom

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133806/ugly-duckling-dry-aged-salt-crusted-prime-rib-roast-q-view


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Marauderrt10, Your looking good so far.  I don't know if the following will help, but it may give you an idea as to what to expect.
> Tom
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133806/ugly-duckling-dry-aged-salt-crusted-prime-rib-roast-q-view


thanks mr T. I saw your thread already and I loved it! What does the salt crusting do as far as taste? I wouldn't like overpower the meat with saltiness.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 9, 2013)

Marauderrt10 said:


> thanks mr T. I saw your thread already and I loved it! What does the salt crusting do as far as taste? I wouldn't like overpower the meat with saltiness.


Actually it eliminates any need for any further seasoning other than pepper and that is at tableside if desired.  You don't want to disguise the wonderful beef flavor you will acquire.  The salt will harden and keep the moisture within the crust.  Unlike what one would think, very little noticeable salt taste will be added to the finished product.  If anything it will accentuate the beef flavor.  The change in flavor will  begin to occur after 21 days then the longer it is aged the better it will become, up to then the meat is mostly tenderizing.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Actually it eliminates any need for any further seasoning other than pepper and that is at tableside if desired.  You don't want to disguise the wonderful beef flavor you will acquire.  The salt will harden and keep the moisture within the crust.  Unlike what one would think, very little noticeable salt taste will be added to the finished product.  If anything it will accentuate the beef flavor.  The change in flavor will  begin to occur after 21 days then the longer it is aged the better it will become, up to then the meat is mostly tenderizing.


sounds great! What kind of rock salt do I get? Just regular rock salt from Home Depot?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 9, 2013)

Marauderrt10 said:


> sounds great! What kind of rock salt do I get? Just regular rock salt from Home Depot?


Not sure about the HD salt.  I use Morton Kosher salt for the coating and ice cream salt for filler on the bottom.  Other salts probably can be used, but with the time and money invested, I don't take a chance by skimping on the salt.  Purchase more than you think you will need, not like it will go bad.  I can only imagine the sinking feeling if I came up short.  Kind of like that losing your billfold feeling.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Any idea where I can buy that special salt? You think I could use the Himalayan salt instead?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 9, 2013)

Marauderrt10 said:


> Any idea where I can buy that special salt? You think I could use the Himalayan salt instead?


Yes, ice cream salt is usually found in the salt section along with the Kosher.  Sure the Himalayan would be perfect.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome I have about 3 pounds left over so ill just use that!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 9, 2013)

Marauderrt10 said:


> Awesome I have about 3 pounds left over so ill just use that!


Great, don't worry, when you are ready, give me a heads up and I will be available if you would need me.  When I was doing these at a restaurant, I guaranteed the PR's.  If it wasn't the best PR you had ever had, I would personally pay for the meal.  Never had to buy a one. 

Tom


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 9, 2013)

I trust your judgment! It sure looked tasty in your pictures. :)


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 10, 2013)

Marauderrt10 said:


> I trust your judgment! It sure looked tasty in your pictures. :)


They were very good.  Do you have a remote thermometer to monitor the internal temperature?  How about a cold smoker to lay a little smoke on the steaks after carving?


----------



## ted campbell (Apr 10, 2013)

Have any of you guys used or heard of UMAi?  It's a vaccumm sealer dry age bag.  I think I am going to oder some and give it a try.  It seems like an easy way to dry age beef and the reviews I have seen are positive.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 10, 2013)

I do have a temp gauge and my brother and I built a smoker out of a large commercial propane tank at his place in NH. I don't have access to one sadly so ill just throw it on my grill. Still mighty tasty that way!


----------



## rob989_69 (Apr 10, 2013)

I've dry aged before but never for that long. Definately on the to do list though. 

Question, why the salt underneath? Just for moisture control? It doesn't appear to touch the meat in any way so I'm confused by that.

I need to try Mr T's method of cooking it as well. That looks amazing.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ted Campbell said:


> Have any of you guys used or heard of UMAi?  It's a vaccumm sealer dry age bag.  I think I am going to oder some and give it a try.  It seems like an easy way to dry age beef and the reviews I have seen are positive.


honestly for the price tag of $175 you could find a nice fridge on Craigslist, a ranco temp sensor and a nice sized piece of beef for the price of just the kit. All personal preference though.




rob989_69 said:


> I've dry aged before but never for that long. Definately on the to do list though.
> 
> Question, why the salt underneath? Just for moisture control? It doesn't appear to touch the meat in any way so I'm confused by that.
> 
> I need to try Mr T's method of cooking it as well. That looks amazing.


the salt helps age the meat faster than not using any. You don't want it contacting the meat otherwise it would dry it out too fast. Plus it helps keep the mold away :grilling_smilie:


----------



## rob989_69 (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 10, 2013)

You can get a 5lb bag from saltwater for $19 shipped :)


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 10, 2013)

rob989_69 said:


> I've dry aged before but never for that long. Definately on the to do list though.
> 
> Question, why the salt underneath? Just for moisture control? It doesn't appear to touch the meat in any way so I'm confused by that.
> 
> I need to try Mr T's method of cooking it as well. That looks amazing.


Memorial Day is coming.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marauderrt10*  

I do have a temp gauge and my brother and I built a smoker out of a large commercial propane tank at his place in NH. I don't have access to one sadly so ill just throw it on my grill. Still mighty tasty that way!

They will be very good without the smoke.  If you use your grill, preheat with a good amount of smoke as they will be ready to plate in two minutes. Of course you can bring the internal temps up for individual taste similar to a reverse sear.


Ted Campbell said:


> Have any of you guys used or heard of UMAi?  It's a vaccumm sealer dry age bag.  I think I am going to oder some and give it a try.  It seems like an easy way to dry age beef and the reviews I have seen are positive.


Ted, thank you for your input.  Yes, I have researched it and have reservations.  It seems to me to be a cross between wet and dry aging and I have not found any high end steak houses that use that technique.   I am sure there are those who have used them with positive results, it's just not something that I want to do. I want to totally dry age and have been doing it for years with excellent results. It is my opinion that the process cannot get any easier and am in no hurry to rush the process.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## bear55 (Apr 10, 2013)

What is the the reason for resting the meat above the salt?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear55 said:


> What is the the reason for resting the meat above the salt?


Using salt will lower the humidity in a high humidity refrigerator.  I can adjust the humidity in my cooler so salt is not needed.  I keep mine at an average of 70-75%.


----------



## sound1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking great so far. How is that guest list coming along???


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear55 said:


> What is the the reason for resting the meat above the salt?


to regulate humidity and dessicate the meat faster.




Mr T 59874 said:


> Using salt will lower the humidity in a high humidity refrigerator.  I can adjust the humidity in my cooler so salt is not needed.  I keep mine at an average of 70-75%.


correct :)




Sound1 said:


> Looking great so far. How is that guest list coming along???


just mail a small reservation fee of $125 to my address :D


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 10, 2013)

Naturally by lowering the humidity, the meat will desiccate at a faster rate.  Your doing just fine.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks T!


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 11, 2013)

Why the sea salt ? Curious and I am sure there is a reason.


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 11, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> Why the sea salt ? Curious and I am sure there is a reason.


disregard my message. I see it was answered earlier. Sorry.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 11, 2013)

Not a problem :)


----------



## ted campbell (Apr 11, 2013)

Not really.  I already have a vaccumm sealer and a fridge so my cost would only be about $5 for each use.  Price isn't an issue.  I was more interested in how it works.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ted Campbell said:


> Not really.  I already have a vaccumm sealer and a fridge so my cost would only be about $5 for each use.  Price isn't an issue.  I was more interested in how it works.


you can't use any vacuum sealer you have to use the one they sell. People have tried using other types of sealers and they do not work.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 11, 2013)

At the two week mark! Coming a lot great. Two more weeks to go :grilling_smilie:














c41fd431ca52a387a9271c79507d82ef_zpsbb11f040.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 11, 2013







Nice and crusty Thumbs Up














ef9caa2bac5fc2d84fb5d1b358861c93_zpsb8eb6fd9.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 11, 2013




















91f87b7b3c5742627ef040031e8a6ea4_zpsc1c0cf70.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 11, 2013


----------



## dr k (Apr 16, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Memorial Day is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. T,

The research I've done on the UMAi Dry Bag is like what you said, there's moisture loss for a beefier flavor but no nutty etc. flavor change from it being anaerobic in a bag.  I'm thinking about trying a 28 day wet age (some mentioned 6 weeks (43 days from packing date.))  I just want to try a sub primal tenderizing only age first and do a side by side comparison with a freshly cut steak.  Any ideas on wet age length of time?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr K said:


> Mr. T,
> 
> The research I've done on the UMAi Dry Bag is like what you said, there's moisture loss for a beefier flavor but no nutty etc. flavor change from it being anaerobic in a bag.  I'm thinking about trying a 28 day wet age (some mentioned 6 weeks (43 days from packing date.))  I just want to try a sub primal tenderizing only age first and do a side by side comparison with a freshly cut steak.  Any ideas on wet age length of time?


Four weeks of wet aging from the package date will be enough to tenderize the meat so you will be able to tell the difference.  Keep in mind as you probably have learned, that wet aging only tenderizes, no flavor change as in air drying.  If you are doing a test, why not dry age some also? 

I almost missed your question.  To insure they are received, I suggest using my thread for further questions or comments.

Hope this helps and keep us up to date.

T


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 16, 2013)

I would have to strongly agree with Mr. T, it's way more beneficial to dry age it if your going to dedicate the same amount or time to wet aging it.


----------



## dr k (Apr 16, 2013)

Marauderrt10 said:


> you can't use any vacuum sealer you have to use the one they sell. People have tried using other types of sealers and they do not work.


All the video demos I've seen show them using FoodSavers with a vacuum mouse.  Which is that porus paper that goes in the bag at the sealing end and needs to go over the sealing strip and vacuum channel.  Since the UMAi Dry Bag is flat with no vacuum grooves to get the air out.  The whole aerobic dry aging process you are doing is what's going to change the flavor other than just make it tender and beefier.  Which is what I think is the best move.  Since your going to have to wait with all aging processes.  I have a FoodSaver and a spare smaller fridge.  I may just try a wet age.  Then go from there to try the UMAi then regular dry aging.  Baby steps!


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally at the 21 day mark :biggrin: one week till :grilling_smilie: :sausage:

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c...072f2f1998876ac3f4b731e413876_zpscbc146a7.jpg

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c...612ba22b4dc7fbe13c4f590f42b3d_zps4d6057ee.jpg

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c...894e7b6cf13f95bff8c31606ecf7f_zpse8d6181a.jpg


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 24, 2013)

At the 26 day mark! Two mor days til :grilling_smilie:

Perfect conditions!














5b25c5e1937612e715aa062b692741cb_zps9cc114e9.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 24, 2013







Looks so good. :drool













cdf53a7cf112fb32f7e5d33cc2dd9636_zps10b7e8be.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 24, 2013




















ecf78e76524d84aba60da6a0938bbfd4_zpsee226b3a.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 24, 2013




















5984d608387a680d06647f6fd0792207_zpsc01bbe62.jpg



__ marauderrt10
__ Apr 24, 2013


----------



## sound1 (Apr 25, 2013)

That thing looking soooo good....


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> That thing looking soooo good....


thanks! I can't wait to start carving that thing up tomorrow :D


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hurry up and get that thing cooked already there's starving people here!


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 26, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hurry up and get that thing cooked already there's starving people here!


 you can see it here!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140121/28-day-dry-aged-rib-roast


----------



## marauderrt10 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dp


----------

